# Gas and carbs



## bluedonna (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi,I've noticed that a lot of people who have leaky gass recommend a low carb diet. Does that mean that you guys don't eat any carbs at all or only a small amount of carbs, like in the inducton phase from atkins? Do you also avoid sugar ?There is not going to be much left to eat with a diet like this, only meat. How can you prevent weight loss on a diet like this?Thanks, Bluedonna


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Yes, carbs do cause more gas.Sugar, starches, dairy and fruit are at the top of the list. uncooked fruit has sorbitol that causes more gas than cooked fruit does.Gum and candy and soda pop, baked goods. are big contribitors to the gas problem. You need to do an elemination diet and find out which are the worse offenders for you. Then cut back on those. We all need some carbs but I am sure that most of us get more than some. Have fun.


----------



## bluedonna (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you very much Joycein, I 've been avoiding milk( am lactose intolerant), fruits, soda, baked goods and sugars and even gluten. But the gas is still there, if i don't have gas i can feel, i have leaky gas. The last step is cutting out all the carbs.Take care, Crissan


----------



## tc12346 (Feb 18, 2005)

I cleared up my ibs with the candida diet. I also suffered 10 years of migraine and asthma and this also cleared up.www.candidadiet.comI know that everyone is different but this worked amazeingly for me and want to share it.


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

As a certified nutritionist, I am going to have to say, do not cut out all carbs. You need carbs in some amount during the day to maintain your blood sugar balance. If you do not get them, your brain chemistry will go off-balance too. Glucose is what feeds your brain.Please, please see a certified nutritionist in your area before going on an extreme diet.That said, you can probably safely eliminate carbs down to the following at minimum: 60g/dayBreakfast 15gSnack 7.5gLunch 15gSnack 7.5gDinner 15gIf you exercise at all, you will need more than this. If you feel light-headed or irritable on such a low-carb diet, add some carbs back in.Be aware: Carbs are not the only thing that may be causing gas. You may have intolerances to specific foods. You may have an imbalance of bacteria in your gut (highly likely). You may have low stomach acid. I could go on.Again, I urge you to seek the help of a nutritionist. Nutritionists are professionals who specialize in what you put into your GI tract on a daily basis.~L


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

tc12346 how long did the anti candidia diet take to work for you? I am three weeks into it and my symptoms are worse than ever, but I'm told this is my body detoxing. I have been told to do it for at least twelve weeks. Is your ibs totally better now?


----------



## bluedonna (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi,Thank you everybody for your tips. Laylo you're right it's not healthy to cut out all the carbs, i know, i already am too skinny. I've been to two nutritionists and they have both told me that they can't help me. I'm keeping a food diary, but i have gas all the time so it's very difficult to identify what is causing the gas. I don't know what to do anymore, the hydrogen-breath test for SIBO was negative and friday i have a gastroscopy. I hope it will prove something.Thanks anyway, Bluedonna


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

For me, these are the worst gas causing foods:garliconions (or any food from this family)brocolli (or any food from this family)bell pepperscauliflowerbrussels sproutscabbagelegumes: any beansyeastfermented foods (miso, sauerkraut, tempeh, etc.)dairy: milk, cheeses, yogurt --butter is okaymixing proteins and starchy foodsgluten (causes bloating more than gas for me)The foods at the beginning of the list are sulphurous vegetables that are known for causing stinky gas. The sulphoxidation pathway of the liver is required to metabolize them. Apparently, mine is not at its best. Many people have problems with gas from these foods, but some have it worse that others. I get incredibly painful gas from garlic. I cannot touch the stuff. I had a little bit of salsa yesterday at lunch and I am still suffering the stinkiness!I don't know if you have tried cutting these foods, but you might give it a shot. The book "Food Allergies and Food Intolerance" by Brostoff and Gamlin may be helpful in understanding reactions to foods. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...=glance&s=books Another thought --and this is a totally different way of healing-- is to check out body-oriented therapy. Check out Arnold Mindell for an example of how body symptoms can be worked with in a therapuetic way. I am reading about him right now in one of my classes and I am really excited about it. I don't normally share from a psychotherapy perspective on this board, but hey. Maybe somebody will want to know more and benefit from it. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/188...2407115-3046528


----------



## bluedonna (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Laylo,Thank you very much for all the info. Yes, i'm already avoiding the gas causing foods. Do you know why yeast causes gas? I'll see if i can get those books you recommended. i'm also a psychology student, so i definately think that IBS can be treated with psychotherapy or an other therapeutic approach.


----------



## bluedonna (Oct 19, 2004)

oops


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Yeast makes bread rise. it ferments things, especially with sugar in them and causes........You guessed it, GASspeaking for myself when I said I cut out carbs I meant I cleaned up my diet and stopped living on junk foods, especially snack foods. The way I see these young mothers feed their kids today I can't help but wonder how old they will be before they have this gas problem. I have seen mothers who think giving their kids bread sticks and cookies is a balanced meal. I didn't start eating like that until I was out on my own.







That is when my leaky gas stuff started.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Guess what, when bacteria digest carbs they produce what...You guessed it, Gas







It is NOT JUST YEAST!!!Probiotic bacteria do not produce gas from the fementation of carbs (why yogurt isn't bubbly) and this is why probiotics help a lot of IBSers who do not handle normal levels of gas production well.You look in the stools of people yeast is generally very low (except in certain circumstances) but bacteria levels are very high. They do better in the anoxic environment of the colon than yeast do most of the time.Most people handle the gas produced by the colonic bacteria from carbs with no problems, even most IBSers do not have this "leaky gas" stuff.K.


----------

